# Krell and Heinrich Kemmler



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Was curious if anyone knows a little bit about Heinrich Kemmler and Lord Krell. I've read what is on GW's website as well as Lex but I was hoping for more info on their relationship (ie. if Krell has to have Kemmler to exist) and Kemmler's relationship with the Chaos gods, as GW says:


> "Striking a pact with the Gods of Chaos (or so he thought), Heinrich Kemmler's power returned."


So would this mean that Kemmler did not actually strike a pact with Chaos to raise Krell from the dead again?

The reason I ask is because I want to build on existing fluff with a homebrew army, converted using Chaos Warriors kit bashed with skeleton warrior parts, then convert up a WoC army but have everything look like it just climbed out of the grave (Chaos horses with exposed ribs and skulls, beat to shit armor, decay, etc.). However, I can't write homebrew fluff without knowing existing fluff, and it is tough to pin down anything other than the bare bones on these two. 

Appreciate the feedback.
Cheers


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The full background for Krell and Kemmler is in one of the old Warhammer Annuals I think. I have a copy at my folks but not with me. Maybe somebody else does. I do think he did strike a pact though.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> The full background for Krell and Kemmler is in one of the old Warhammer Annuals I think. I have a copy at my folks but not with me. Maybe somebody else does. I do think he did strike a pact though.


Oh okay, I appreciate it. Hopefully someone has it, or has an issue number so I can possibly hunt down a copy online somewhere. I want to make a playable (friendly not tourny) WoC list around the 1000-1500 point range, and found an awesome list that is both friendly and competitive - but everything has the MoN (and possibly lead by Festus). I LOVE Nurgle, and when I played years ago Nurgle CSM were all I played. Having not played in years, I thought I would try out fantasy and would like to win games, but winning every time/winning tournaments isn't on the top of my list. I know Krell was devoted to Khorne at one point, I was hoping to write something along the lines of Kemmler dying, Krell falling on the battlefield and Nurgle intervening, awarding Krell an army of undead WoC (diseased with Nurgle's Zombie Plague when it comes to fluff) and then being able to make a badass converted WoC army, use Krell as a Hero (one of my favorite minis) and still follow existing fluff while creating believable homebrew fluff.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

I just checked the VC army book. About Kemmler it says that he found the tomb of Krell and "struck a terrible pact with the gods" to restore his powers, by which I suspect they mean the chaos gods.

EDIT: Appears Kemmler was being "subtly" guided by Nagash though, due to Nagash wanting to have Krell around.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Cruxyh said:


> I just checked the VC army book. About Kemmler it says that he found the tomb of Krell and "struck a terrible pact with the gods" to restore his powers, by which I suspect they mean the chaos gods.
> 
> EDIT: Appears Kemmler was being "subtly" guided by Nagash though, due to Nagash wanting to have Krell around.


I appreciate it, may have to steer away from a Nurgle theme then and just stick with Krell as a WoC Lord and a conversion of Kemmler as a Chaos Sorcerer (I hate the current Kemmler mini haha).


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

You could easily stick with the Nurgle theme idea, considering Nagash merely pushed Kemmler in the right direction, so to speak. And I doubt that Nagash would really care if/when Krell receives some gifts from Nurgle.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Cruxyh said:


> You could easily stick with the Nurgle theme idea, considering Nagash merely pushed Kemmler in the right direction, so to speak. And I doubt that Nagash would really care if/when Krell receives some gifts from Nurgle.


Alright cool  how far fetched would it be to write fluff along the lines of Nurgle taking direct influence, through Nagash, bumping off Kemmler - Krell is then granted an army of the dead ie. risen WoC with the mark of Nurgle risen bu Nurgle using his Undead Plague, and Nagash, seeing the power granted to Krell, uses Krell and his army of dead Chaos Warriors and obvious favor of the gods as a tool to gain back the magic artifacts he has lost and is in need of to become as powerful as he once was (such as his crown locked in the Imperial vaults, his talisman from Mannfred von Carstein, etc.)

Obviously with more details and storyline added, but put simply, Nurgle gifts Kemmler and Krell with his mark and other "gifts", as well as an army of Chaos Warriors brought back from the dead using the Undead Plague. Kemmler is driven mad by the gifts and influence of Chaos, but Krell retains his existence and general consciousness, filled with hate (being a favored champion of Khorne in the past) and armed with an army of undead Chaos warriors/broken free of his bonds to Kemmler, he rampages across the countryside so to speak and unbeknownst to him, he is being manipulated not only by Nurgle (who wants his pestilence spread far and wide) but also by Nagash, who wants his artifacts to regain power. 

:grin:

EDIT: As a side note, this is getting pretty close to belonging in the "Homebrew" section, so if it drifts too far in that direction I apologize. Its kind of a grey area, as it is cool to learn more actual fluff on these guys (Krell in particular) and I want to make sure the ideas I have fit with existing fluff. I will write out a homebrew thread when I get the actual fluff for this army written, but first I need to learn all I can of the existing fluff to lay the ground work for my homebrew army


----------

